# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  مواصفات   الـــ  .....

## موالية حيدر

مواصفات البي أم دبليو 
الجديدة   ....  !!!!




*خبل اشترى بي ام دابليو بمواصفات خاصة فيها كمبيوتر أول مايصير في السيارة أي خلل يصلحه على طول بدون لا ورش ولا وكالة**الخبل حب يجرب**راح صدمها بأقرب جدار من الباب الأيمن* *عل طول رد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت**رجع الباب كأنه جديد**تفاجاأ هالمجنون وحب يجرب مرة ثانية**  صدمها بجدار ثانٍ من الباب اليسار**وبرضو رد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب الآخر ارجع كما كنت**رجع الباب كأنه جديد**الخبل أعجبته السالفة وقام طار من فوق* *الجسر* * !؟**رد الكمبيوتر**:* *يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية ...* من بريدي ....

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووووا خيتي 
ماننحرررررم من جديدك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ*

*حلوهـــــــ* 
*يسلموا مليون على الطرح* 
*بنتظار جديدك المتميز* 
*دمتي ودام عطاكِ بالقسمـ*
*..ارق التحايا واعطرها لشخصكِ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموا

----------


## موالية حيدر

ريت   ...    تسلملي هالضحكات 
من جميلات المنتدى ....
 وما تبلى هالطلة يارب 

حبايبي أشواقي أنثرها بينكم ...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووه

الله يرحمه

يسلموا

----------


## موالية حيدر

أطال الله في عمركِ
 ع هيك مرور يالغلا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*جنت على حآلهآ برآقش* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عآفييه..~*
*موفقه وعسسآأك سآلمه..*
*سي يوو..!*

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه ذي

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

عاشقة المستحيل ....
أحال الله حياتك إلى نعيم مقيم 
وجزيل العافية موصوللك غلاتوووووو 



عنيدة   .....
أضحك الله سنك ....
وحلية دنياتش يارب  !!!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هههههههه الله يرحمه ..

يسلمووو على طرح الحلو

----------


## موالية حيدر

> هههههههه الله يرحمه ..
> 
> 
> يسلمووو على طرح الحلو



 
الله يديم هالضحكة يا رب ...
ويسلملي هالمرور  الأحلى  ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الله يرحمه*

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## موالية حيدر

_كل السلامة موصولة_ 
_لك أخي الفاضل_

----------

